# news 1/16



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Thunderbirds Go 2-1 Over Weekend*

Albuquerque, N.M., January 14, 2008 The Albuquerque Thunderbirds hit the road last week for a 12 day road trip in which the first two games were against the D-League Southwest Divisional leader Austin Toros and the third game against the Rio Grande Valley Vipers. The Thunderbirds walked away from the weekend 2-1 overall and on the upswing headed to the D-League Showcase in Boise, ID. 
Meanwhile, the Albuquerque Thunderbirds acquired forward / center Kevin Pittsnogle and waived center Ejike Ugboaja.

Pittsnogle, 6-11, 255, was in training camp with the Cleveland Cavaliers earlier this season. He was then drafted by the Austin Toros in the 2007 D-League Draft in the first round with the 12th overall pick. The Big East Academic All-Star from West Virginia was signed just in time for tip off this past Saturday when Albuquerque played the second game against Austin. 

"Picking up Pittsnogle was a move that needed to be made, especially since we had some interest in him in the 2007 D-League Draft," said Head Coach Jeff Ruland. "The move has obviously worked out really well for us in the past two wins." 

Ejike Ugboaja had played in 14 games for Albuquerque, averaging 19 minutes, 3.1 points and 2.8 rebounds. 

Pittsnogle will be in uniform once again, wearing jersey #44, when the Thunderbirds (8-8) take on the Colorado 14ers (9-9) on Tuesday at the D-League Showcase at Qwest Arena in Boise, Idaho.

The Thunderbirds continue on the road for their next four games starting Tuesday, January 15th against the Colorado 14ers, before returning home to take on the Rio Grande Valley Vipers, Wednesday, January 23rd for a 10:30 am "School House Jam" game. The game on January 23rd will be the first of two "School House Jam" games for the Thunderbirds this season. 

Thunderbirds 2007-08 single game tickets are on sale now and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com, any Ticketmaster location or at the Thunderbirds front office at 111 Lomas Blvd. NE, Suite 240, Albuquerque, NM 87102. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK. 

The Thunderbirds stay focused on the community by participating in community events such as the Read to Achieve Program as well as D-League Cares. In the past two seasons the Thunderbirds have worked over 3,000 hours in the community, staying dedicated to Albuquerque and New Mexico.

The NBA Development League is the NBA's official minor league, and the first-ever basketball league with direct affiliations to NBA teams. Now in its seventh season the D-League's goals are to provide affordable, NBA-caliber entertainment to fans of its 14 teams, as well as continue to develop players, coaches, referees and front-office personnel for the NBA. As the single source for in-season player "call-ups" to the NBA, fans of the D-League enjoy the highest caliber of basketball played outside the NBA. In fact, former D-League players represented 10 percent of NBA players on 2007-08 opening day rosters, numbering 44 in total. In addition, the D-League has produced 25 percent of current NBA referees and 16 current NBA coaches, including head coach Sam Vincent with the Charlotte Bobcats. The D-League is an innovative and rapidly growing sports property that also serves as an experimental testing ground for new initiatives of the NBA and its teams, provides continuing education and professional development resources for its players, and is committed to serving its local communities through D-LEAGUE CARES and grassroots efforts. 

Individually, the Thunderbirds have had two player call-ups, two front office call-ups, two training staff call-ups and three call-ups from the Storm Chasers Dance and Cheer squad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Andre Barrett Named D-League.Com Performer of the Week

*NEW YORK, Jan. 14, 2008 - Andre Barrett of the Bakersfield Jam today was named D-League.com Performer of the Week for games played during the week of Jan. 7. In two games, Barrett averaged 29.0 points and 11.0 assists, while shooting 22-of-34 (.647) from the field. The 5-10, 173-pound guard posted 31 points and 14 assists in a 115-125 loss to the Tulsa 66ers on Jan. 9. Barrett finished the week with a 27-point, eight-assist performance against the Sioux Falls Skyforce on Jan 11. He is averaging 18.9 points and 9.2 assists on the season. 
A Bronx, N.Y. native, Barrett went undrafted in 2004 after his senior year at Seton Hall University. Over the last three seasons, Barrett has had stints in the NBA with the Houston Rockets, Orlando Magic, Phoenix Suns and the Toronto Raptors. Most recently, Barrett signed with the Chicago Bulls on Oct. 2, 2007. He appeared in three preseason games and averaged 3.5 points and 1.0 assists before being waived on Oct. 22, 2007. Barrett appeared in five games for the Bulls during the 2006-07 season and averaged 1.3 points and 1.2 assists in 4.8 minutes per game. 
Following his senior season for the Pirates, Barrett was named to the All-Big East First Team and earned All-America honorable mention after averaging 17.3 points and 5.9 assists. Barrett finished his career ranked second in assists (662), third in three-point field goals made (244) and seventh in scoring (1,861) in Seton Hall history. 
Other top performers in the D-League last week included Austin's Keith Langford, who averaged 30.5 points, 6.5 rebounds and 5.0 assists; Sean Banks, who averaged 29.0 points and 5.0 rebounds for Los Angeles; Albuquerque's Alando Tucker, who averaged 36.0 points and 8.5 rebounds; and Nick Fazekas of Tulsa, who finished the week averaging 24.0 points and 10.3 rebounds. 
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Lang, Fesenko Pace Flash Win to Open Showcase*

BOISE, Idaho, Jan. 14, 2008 - James Lang and Kyrylo Fesenko combined for 36 points and seven Utah players scored in double figures as the Flash defeated the Bakersfield Jam, 102-80, to open the 2008 NBA Development League Showcase Monday at Qwest Arena. 
Lang finished with 19 and Fesenko, who is on assignment from the Utah Jazz and had 17 points, teamed up to convert 15-of-20 field goal attempts. The Flash made 54-percent (42-77) from the floor while improving to 11-8. Utah limited Bakersfield, 3-20, to just 39-percent (28-71) from the field. 
"James Lang has been in and out of the NBA so he obviously has the skills set to be an NBA player and Fesenko is raw, but golly to be 7-1 and 285 pounds, he runs like a deer and the thing I really like about him is he has good hands and he goes and gets the ball," Flash head coach Brad Jones said. "The good thing about those guys, although they each had big games, is they're great passers as well,"
"That was a great team victory, hopefully we will continue to development that mentality," Jones said after watching his team record a season-best 32 assists. "It's a beautiful thing when we come out and play together, play team ball within the system."

After a back-and-forth first quarter, Utah limited the Jam to just 13 second-quarter points and went to the half with a 44-33 advantage. The Flash outscored Bakersfield 68-47 the rest of the way won the rebounding battle 53-31.

Brain Hamilton contributed 14 points for the Flash, followed by John Millsap with 12 and Andre Ingram with 11. Brian Jackson and Kevin Kruger had 10 apiece. Kruger had nine assists.

Michael Cuffee scored 20 points to lead the Jam in his first action against Utah since being traded by the Flash to Bakersfield on Jan. 10. Anthony Wilkins scored 14 and James Peters chipped in 12. Andre Barrett and Jovan Harris both scored 11 for the Jam. Barrett dished out 11 assists.

"In the last year and a half, I've been looking to get back into coaching, back on the bench. I've been coaching in the NBA and I wanted to gain head coaching experience," Jam head coach Scott Roth said following his second game since being named head coach at Bakersfield. "I saw a franchise that was in need and the owners basically turned the keys over to me to do whatever I had to do to turn it around, and that's what I've been doing over the last two days.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Arsenal Double-Up Skyforce in the Fourth for Comeback Win*

BOISE, Idaho, Jan. 14, 2008 - The Anaheim Arsenal overcame a 15-point second-half deficit to defeat the Sioux Falls Skyforce, 99-94, in the opening game of the NBA Development League Showcase for both teams Monday at Qwest Arena. 
Ivan Johnson scored a game-high 26 points and seven Anaheim players scored in double figures as the Arsenal won for the third time in its last four games to improve to 7-11. Sioux Falls drops to 8-12 on the season.

Johnson did most of his work in the first three quarters, scoring 22 of his points prior to the final period. But he hit the biggest shot of the night, a 20-foot jumper from the top of the key to break a 94-94 tie with 27.8 second remaining, giving the Arsenal a lead they would not relinquish.

The Skyforce were stopped by Davin White on their next two possessions - first a block on Elton Nesbit's potential game-tying jumper with 16 seconds remaining, then a steal on an inbounds pass with nine seconds to go.

"Offensively it wasn't one of our best nights - we missed Guillermo Diaz. We missed his 20 points and his ability to get to the rim," said Arsenal head coach Reggie Geary.

"I think the bench came in to do a fabulous job. Davin kind of substituted the Guillermo role - he was attacking the rim and getting to the free throw line and more importantly stopping the clock. Defensively, to get stop after stop, it really took the wind out of their sails a little bit. It was a good win for us."

Kasib Powell led the way for Sioux Falls with 19 points and 10 rebounds. Michael Joiner added 17 points and Nesbitt and David Bailey chipped in 16 apiece.

The Skyforce led 48-44 at the half and extended the lead to 15 during the third quarter, when they connected on four-of-five from 3-point range. Sioux Falls scored 30 points in the quarter and led by 11 going into the fourth.

The hot shooting from long range did not carry over into the fourth, as the Skyforce missed all five of their 3-point attempts and were outscored 32-16 in the final period.

The Arsenal tied the game for the first time in the second half on Yuta Tabuse's 3-pointer with five-and-a-half minutes to play. Tabuse's second 3-pointer with 53 seconds remaining put the Arsenal up 94-92. The Arsenal hit only 4-of-19 shot from long range for the game, with Tabuse hitting them at an opportune time.

"This league is very close to the NBA, so maybe I have a chance to get called up," said Tabuse. "So far, 100 players have gotten called up which means every player has a chance to get a Call-Up, so that's why I keep playing here."

Tabuse and the rest of the players on the court know the Showcase is an opportunity to impress NBA scouts and improve their chances of getting a Call-Up.

"It's a great opportunity for each and every one of them," said Sioux Falls coach Nate Tibbetts. "It's an exciting time. There are some very important people up in the stands, judging your every move. It definitely has a different feel to it, but it's a great opportunity for everyone."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Wizards top Energy, 125-112*

BOISE, Idaho, Jan. 14, 2008 - Maurice Baker poured in 41 points to lead the Dakota Wizards to a 125-112 win over the Iowa Energy in the third game of the NBA Development League Showcase Monday at Qwest Arena. 
Baker converted 12-of-17 from the floor and 17-of-17 from the free throw line, in addition to dishing out six assists and recording six steals as the Wizards improved to 13-7. Iowa dropped to 9-13 with its seventh consecutive loss.

"This is the third game in a row against Iowa. It's really tough to beat a team three times in a row and I was really proud of out effort level," Dakota coach Duane Ticknor said after playing the Energy for the third time in three days in three different cities. "We played extremely hard on both ends of the floor. We built a little bit of a lead and every time they made a run at it, we had an answer."

Both teams shot over 50-percent from the floor, with Iowa making 45-of-81 (.556) and Dakota 42-of-78 (.538). The difference in the game came at the free throw line where the Wizards make 40-of-42 (.952) and the Energy converted just 14-of-29 (.483).

Rod Benson and Carlos Powell contributed 24 points each for Dakota, followed by Kevin Lyde and Blake Ahearn with 12 apiece. Benson collected nine rebounds for the Wizards.

JamesOn Curry, on assignment from the Chicago Bulls, led Iowa with 34 points, making 15-of-21 from the field and dishing out seven assists. Dwayne Mitchell came off the Iowa bench to score 23, followed by Anthony Tilliver with 19, Jeff Horner with 11 and Jackie Manuel with 10. Tolliver and Mitchell collected nine and eight rebounds, respectively.

"Playing a game is completely different, so I'm working on getting my timing back and getting in a game situation," Curry said. "I ran and tried to stay in the best shape that I could, so today I finally felt that I could keep my air and go hard and push." 

Both teams have Tuesday off before resuming play in the Showcase. Iowa meets the Utah Flash and Dakota plays the Rio Grande Valley Vipers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders Rally Past Mad Ants*

BOISE, ID, Jan. 15, 2008 - After a lackluster first half, the Los Angeles D-Fenders exploded for 67 second half points and overcame a 14-point deficit to defeat the Fort Wayne Mad Ants, 110-97, in the first of four games at the 2008 D-League Showcase on Tuesday at Qwest Arena. Devin Green led the way with 24 points, 10 rebounds and eight assists as the D-Fenders (14-4) registered their fifth straight win. Stephane Lasme added 20 points and was one of six D-Fenders to score in double figures.

"I thought it was a very good game, I thought Fort Wayne played us tough and forced us out of a lot of things we like to do, they played us to the end and I thought we were very fortunate to get the win," said Los Angeles coach Chucky Brown, who was acting head coach today with Dan Panaggio out sick. "I thought overall it was a good game. They had a nice 11 point lead at halftime, but we were just fortunate enough to win."

The D-Fenders used a 13-1 run in the third quarter to climb back and tie the game up. Los Angeles saved its largest run to close the game, outscoring the Fort Wayne 20-3 over the last five-and-a half minutes. Los Angeles outscored Fort Wayne 35-15 in the fourth quarter.

"The big thing for us is that we came in and played 44 minutes, and played inspired basketball," said Fort Wayne coach Kent Davidson. "The unfortunate thing for us is that it's a 48 minute game, and in the last four minutes the D-Fenders played inspired basketball, and that's the difference in the game. They made plays down the stretch and we didn't.

"They have a bunch of veterans over there and we have a bunch of rookies. I'm hoping they we learn something and grow."

Corey Minnifield scored 18 points to lead five players in double figures for the Mad Ants, who fell to 8-11 with the loss. Walker Russell posted a double-double with 17 points and 10 assists for Fort Wayne.

After an even first quarter, the Mad Ants seized control of the game in the second quarter, building a 14-point lead, and taking an 11-point advantage into the second half.

With the Mad Ants up by 13 points midway through the third quarter, the D-Fenders went on their 13-1 run to tie the game at 65. Fort Wayne responded by outscoring Los Angeles 17-10 to close the quarter and take a seven point lead into the final period.

Fort Wayne held onto the lead for the first half of the quarter and clung to a 94-90 advantage before the D-Fenders went on their game-clinching run.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers Beat Thunderbirds To Stop Five-Game Slide*

BOISE, ID, Jan. 15, 2008 - The Colorado 14ers snapped a five-game skid with a 98-81 win over the Albuquerque Thunderbirds in the second of four games today at the fourth annual D-League Showcase on Tuesday at Qwest Arena in downtown Boise. 
The 14ers offense was led by forward Kaniel Dickens who finished the contest with 25 points while center Elton Brown chipped in a 19-point, 18-rebound double-double performance. 

Colorado started the game with energy, jumping out to an 18-point lead at the close of the first period before the Thunderbirds worked their way back to finish the first stanza down by three. In the second half, the 14ers lead swelled to 19 on the back of Dickens' 13-point third period effort. 

Overall, Colorado shot 46 percent (32-of-70) from the floor and 81 percent (25-of-31) from behind the free throw line while Albuquerque shot 31-of-70 (44 percent) from the floor and 13-of-23 (56 percent) from the charity stripe. 

"We were on a five game slide and I thought Albuquerque came out and did a nice job understanding who we are and they took a few things away from us and scored easily against our defense but I think we did a good job just maintaining our offense and working to get the shots that we wanted," said 14ers head coach Joe Wolf following the game. 

Alando Tucker, a guard on assignment from the Phoenix Suns, netted a game-high 26 points for Albuquerque, on 11-of-19 shooting, adding eight rebounds, in the Thunderbirds loss. 

"It was a great opportunity, I just wish we had played better," said Jeff Ruland, Thunderbirds head coach. "We had over 20 turnovers and we missed open shots. That's not us. We will regroup and hopefully play a lot better tomorrow." 

Colorado and Albuquerque will both be back in action this week with the Thunderbirds matching up against the Tulsa 66ers on Wednesday. The 14ers taking will face the 66ers on Thursday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jam Hammer Arsenal To Stop Losing Streak*

BOISE, ID, Jan. 15, 2008 - The Bakersfield Jam defeated the Anaheim Arsenal 98 - 76 in game six of the 14-game D-League Showcase on Tuesday at Qwest Arena in Boise. With the win, the Jam snaps a six-game slide dating back to December 28. The victory is a product of a balanced Jam attack as five members of the team scored in double figures. James Peters spearheaded the offensive charge with a 20-point outing while Michael Cuffee chipped in with a double-double of 12 points and 13 rebounds in the winning effort. 
Bakersfield, who never trailed in the contest, shot 51 percent (42-of-82) from the floor and 71 percent (12-of-17) from the free throw line and improves to 4-20 on the season with the win. 
Anaheim, who trailed Bakersfield by 24 points at half time, was led by Steven Smith who finished with 18 points and Kedrick Brown who contributed 13 points and 11 rebounds. The Arsenal shot 33-of-81 (41 percent) from the floor and 8-of-11 (73 percent) from the free throw line. With the loss, Anaheim drops to 7-12 on the season. 
"It was a disappointing loss, our energy level and our focus just wasn't there today. We missed too many open shots in the first half and we didn't push ourselves," said Anaheim head coach Reggie Geary. 
Anaheim finishes their 2008 Showcase schedule with a 1-1 record having defeated Sioux Falls while Bakersfield also put up a 1-1 record in Boise with a loss to the Utah Flash. 
"The Showcase is great for the NBA and it's also great for the League and for its players. I'm a product of this league and I know the environment - I think it's a fantastic opportunity," Scott Roth, Bakersfield Jam head coach said of the Jam's time in Boise.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Vipers Fall to Stampede*

Despite a valiant comeback effort the Rio Grande Valley Vipers could not hand the Idaho Stampede their first home loss of the season as they fell 93-89 at Qwest Arena Tuesday night in the second day of the 2008 NBA Development League Showcase. The Vipers trailed by as many as 14 and cut the deficit to two with a chance to tie but could not complete the rally. Idaho (15-5) is 11-0 at Qwest Arena this season and has won ten straight games after Tuesday night's performance. The loss is Rio Grande Valley sixth consecutive defeat.Rio Grande Valley started the game hot and led the Stampede after one quarter of play 29-27. Idaho would pull ahead in the second quarter after outscoring the Vipers 27-22 and led at half time 54-51. The largest wrinkle in the game came in the third as the Vipers managed just 12 points to the Stampede's 23 and trailed by 14 after three periods of play. Despite outscoring the Idaho by 10 in the 4th quarter the Vipers could not finish their rally.
Cleveland assignee Shannon Brown led the charge for Rio Grande Valley with a game high 26 points. Trent Strickland and Craig Winder finished with 17 and 13 points respectively. Idaho native and Vipers center Jesse Smith added a double-double with 14 points and 11 rebounds in his first D-League game back in his home state.
Idaho center Lance Allred finished with a team high 24 points and 12 rebounds in the Idaho win. Last season's D-League MVP Randy Livingston had 20 points for the Stampede including two big free throws in the final seconds to seal the win.
Rio Grande Valley will play their second and final game in the annual D-League Showcase on Wednesday night as they face the defending champion Dakota Wizards. Tip-off time is set for 8:15 central time. The game will also be televised live on NBA-TV.


----------

